# Looking for books on Spiritual Gifts like "The Final Word"



## CovenantalBaptist (Dec 1, 2011)

Fellow PB'ers,

A quick question. In the past my go-to book on the Spiritual Gifts has been "The Final Word" by O. Palmer Robertson. In it he exegetically addresses the flaws with the modern prophetic/tongue speaking movement. Sadly, it would appear that this book is getting difficult/expensive to obtain (especially here). What books/articles do you recommend? I'm familiar with Sam Waldron's more recent work "To be Continued?" but even that is hard to obtain up here. I'm aware of a series of excellent blog posts by Dr. Gonzales, but, I'm wondering if there's a recent book length treatment that brings it all together.

I would also be interested in books/articles that address the modern innovation introduced primarily by Grudem and other continualists but espoused by many of the modern Reformed Charismatics/continualists of "fallible prophecy" based on the Agabus passage in Acts 21.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Douglas P. (Dec 1, 2011)

I would suggest Perspectives on Pentecost by Dr. Richard B. Gaffin Jr.

The book came out of a lecture series he gave in 1977 by the same name. I have included links below to download the 12 part lecture series (however it may requite you to register with WTS Media Center first Westminster Theological Seminary - Media Center).

http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg201_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg202_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg203_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg204_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg205_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg206_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg207_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg208_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg209_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg210_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg211_copyright.mp3
http://media1.wts.edu/media/audio/rg212_copyright.mp3

Gaffin also addresses the issue in the Ordained Servant 1998 Vol. 3 and Vol. 4


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 1, 2011)

I personally find D.A. Carson's ''Showing the Spirit: an exposition of 1 cor 12-14'' to be quite useful. I don't agree at every point, but still worth a read.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Doug, I forgot about Gaffin's book but I was unaware of the OS articles - thank you! I'm also looking for a more popular level treatment for a church member who is new to the Reformed faith. Carson needs to be read with more discernment on this topic.


----------

